# Phear the cheez. (warning - requires cold shower on standby)



## Alex W (Jun 14, 2005)

So after finishing a game soundtrack, It's straight back to the "music for porn" industry again. Love it.

I thought I'd inflict a track on ya all that I recently completed for a 4 minute... skin clip I guess you'd call it. Don't worry, it's family safe - easy listening stuff.

Normally I wouldn't post tracks like this, but I liked how the solo nylon string came out in the mix, so have a listen and try not to think about a lone chick on a boat in a lake.

http://www.alxproductions.com/boat.mp3

No feedback expected, but welcome all the same. Enjoy


----------



## Marsdy (Jun 15, 2005)

Never mind the music.... SHOW US THE PORN???


----------



## Alex W (Jun 15, 2005)

Marsdy said:


> Never mind the music.... SHOW US THE PORN???



Now look mate, this is exactly the kind of aggravation I didn't want to cause.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 15, 2005)

im sorry but this track turned me on... :oops:


----------



## Alex W (Jun 15, 2005)

*:lol:*



evan gamble said:


> im sorry but this track turned me on... :oops:



Evan mate, you're forgiven... as long as you don't elaborate.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 15, 2005)

hey alex,

very coo,l lush and smooth guitar playing. really enjoyed the track!


----------



## groove (Jun 15, 2005)

Very cool Alex !

out of is original context it remains me of some cues i did for "sous le soleil" a sitcom here in france where a lot of love story and romance goes on...just have to use imagination !!

athmosphere pads ?

great guitar playing solo.

stephane


----------



## Alex W (Jun 15, 2005)

Cheers Waywyn.



groove said:


> Very cool Alex !
> 
> out of is original context it remains me of some cues i did for "sous le soleil" a sitcom here in france where a lot of love story and romance goes on...just have to use imagination !!
> 
> ...



Thanks groove, nah no atmosphere pads, just korg triton mostly. Well don't hesitate to post some of your cues.


----------



## groove (Jun 15, 2005)

well those are old cues...no real interest to bring them back alive but if you whant you can chek them on my site (link below) under "audio" an then click on several "sous le soleil" icon.

cool triton pads then 

:wink:


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 15, 2005)

nice cue

the guitar has some realistic qualities.


----------



## Niah (Jun 15, 2005)

Excellent! Love the guitar and the triton pads.

I could see some women stripping too


----------



## Journeyman (Jun 15, 2005)

Alex,

Well done. What is the source of the guitar sound?


----------



## Alex W (Jun 15, 2005)

groove said:


> well those are old cues...no real interest to bring them back alive but if you whant you can chek them on my site (link below) under "audio" an then click on several "sous le soleil" icon.
> 
> cool triton pads then
> 
> :wink:



Thanks dude , I tried to check out those cues, but I'm missing an apple quicktime plugin - which makes no sense, I installed it again anyway, but it still didn't work so... :(

Thanks Craig, Niah and Journeyman. 

The guitar sample is bloody old, so old that I almost forget where it's from, since my folders have been moved around, converted to different formats etc. I think it was originally from "acoustic essentials."


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 15, 2005)

Ok so wheres the video that goes with this music. I'd like to see how well it fits to picture of veronika zemanova or whoever running around naked in an abandoned factory.


----------



## Alex W (Jun 15, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Ok so wheres the video that goes with this music. I'd like to see how well it fits to picture of veronika zemanova or whoever running around naked in an abandoned factory.



http://www.actiongirls.com

It's all there.


----------



## Marsdy (Jun 16, 2005)

HUBBA HUBBA

Sylvia Saint is going to make me beg for forgiveness....

DROOL


----------



## Ed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: phear the cheez. (warning - requires cold shower on stan*

The Trition?? I have that, and Im sure it doesnt sound this good.  Are you using any expansion cards? 

Btw, I really liked it!.

Ed


----------



## Tod (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Alex W,

All kidding aside, I personaly think this is realy, realy, good.

As far as just listening to it I like everything about it. Especialy the guitar. I'm an old guitar player myself and the style you have here is a lot like something I might play except I have a tendency to maybe "overplay" a little sometimes and the simplicity and taste you've got here is amaseing.

Are you a guitar player? If not it's hard for me to imagine how you did this or how long it might have taken you.

Tod


----------



## Alex W (Jun 18, 2005)

Ed - thanks . No expansion cards, but the triton is blended in with some other stuff too - morphology, virus powercore - a softsynth, and even some EWQLSO strings - without them it would sound a lot more plain, no doubt. On that note, I highly recommend the Powercore card and the Virus Powercore plugin you can get for it, cool card and a great sounding softsynth.

Thanks Tod, I'm no guitar player really, apart from knowing open / bar chords, and of course power chords . I can't play lead to save myself. The "solo nylon" is really a solo keyboard controlling a (pretty old) sample. I recorded it in 16 bar (or so) sections, doing a few takes for each section until it sounded right. I didn't use quantise so it would sound more "human."


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey man, great work.  I agree, guitar sounds great. I could easily listen to a whole cd of this style, just cruising around in my car... 8)


----------

